# looking for info about mastercaft chainsaw



## cbjr61 (Jun 22, 2005)

i was given a mastercraft saw 2.3 cubic in. 38cc 
it has a model # 54-5663-4
serial # D1539974
the saw runs just looking for info about the saw like how to do the maintance on it how to change the chain
just basic stuff
and was the saw worth taking only seems to need a new chain
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Google it.. www.mastercraft.com doesnt work.. PS when i googling the info it said something about recalling all MASTERCRAFT 10" Mitre Saw... how old is this saw?
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=298729


----------



## raymondocanuck (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you ever get an answer? I have the same saw with the same request.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

It's eithar a Poulan 2300-CVA or a 2300-CVA


--Lucky


----------

